# Rapper Rick Ross involved in Lawsuit over 3 pitbulls...



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

To me this is a prime example of using your pets as some sort of status symbol or as a pair of b*lls... a lot of rappers own pits for the image but fail to come through on responsible ownership...
TMZ


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That is just sad, there is no excuse for him to not have his property secured. He's got all the money he needs to buy or build proper kennel/chain set ups. That's a load of BS!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

While he should have had his property secured and he is at fault this is hardly an example of someone owning a pit bull as a status symbol. So does that mean Rachel Ray used her dog as a status symbol? Like I said I am not saying it isn't his fault, but the owner suing him is a bit excessive and doesn't mean he owned a pit bull as a status symbol.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Just because he is a rapper makes the dog an accessorie to him ? thats kinda judgemental dont ya think? I think the person suing him is a lil exagerated $15,000 for a dog that maybe cost $1000 { yes I know its a loved one id be crushed if it was my dog as well} but this thing has happened before to other people and they dont get $15,000 out of it they are lucky to get there vet fees and such. I think the person is milkling this cause of who the owner is and they know he has money. I do think he needs to appologize though that says alot of his characture right there, Id feel so bad if my dogs ever did that to someones dog. And I agree he has the money to properly secure his property and should have done that already this sounds like it was all preventable , very sad.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea I'm not really getting that part either. Not sure what part of the story makes the OP feel that way. I do think however, he should pay vet bills as it is his responsibility as the dogs owner to keep them from roaming the streets and attacking other animals. I'm not sure about the area but most have leash laws that should be followed. What really sucks is now you have one dead dog and who knows what will happen to the pits. It's not the dogs fault, it's the owner's. He should have made sure there was no way for them to escape the property.


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

Rick Ross Accused in Gruesome Doggy Death | TMZ.com


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd like to see pics of of Rick Ross's dogs to determine if they are APBT or Ambully's...... lol

I listen to a lot of his music and he mentions fighting dogs in some of his lyrics. He should just pay it an move along, 15k isn't much to that guy... his chain's probably cost more than that. haha


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I think he should pay the vet bills and appologize, I dont think he should have to pay $15,000 just because he has it when other people let there dogs out all the time and have had similar storys and not paid nearly that.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

This makes my stomache churn. "Celebrities" with tons of money can't even contain their dogs? We are all freaking doomed, that's all i have to say.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

How do we know this has not happened before, for all we know there could be a history between neighbors which is prompting the 15k court (or just greedy people like ya'll said, lol) So sad, either way, he needs to make amends, not even apologizing is horrible. I would feel so horrible if Mel killed someones pet! I also think its horrible to assume anything, and just cause its printed that he has not apologized, how the hell does TMZ know???


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> I think he should pay the vet bills and appologize, I dont think he should have to pay $15,000 just because he has it when other people let there dogs out all the time and have had similar storys and not paid nearly that.


i agree personally if i was rick ross i wouldnt feel right until i payed for the damges vet bills, gas to vet, and giving the family a new animal of their choosing or money that is equivalent of what they originally bought the dog for give or take a couple hundred. so all in all probably wouldnt exceed 3-4k. im sorry but in the end emotional damages arent work 10k. 1-2k tops for emtional damages

yes rick ross made a mistake he needs to be reprimanded appropriately i dont think it'd be to much to ask for him to take his dogs to an obedience class so he can learn how to handle his dogs as well as the rest of his "camp" who may or may not be at fault for letting the dog out theres probably atleast 10-20 people on rick ross's property at a time, he needs to learn how to handle his dogs and needs to properly kennel them so they cant escape, yes its a drop in the bucket im sure he can make 15 k in a matter of hours if not a day.

dogs are not status symbols alot of rappers love their dogs and want to do what is best for them I.E. redman who gave his dog daddy to ceasar milan because he did not feel he could care for daddy properly. its like saying country singers own horses as status symbols.

he should have apologized and still should but its thug mentality like u-turn from the show weeds said "thug means never having to say your sorry". he wouldn't apologize for shooting some one or jumping them. but as far as he's concerned im sure saying sorry is a sign of weakness. i cannot speak on his character as i dont know him but i personally dont see him saying sorry anytime soon.

@shesgotheart

i think his chains are worth atleast 500k if not a mill if not more his project maybach music group is starting to gain speed you shoulda seen their chains on funk flex's new show.

also i wouldnt look to far into rick ross fighting any dogs or being a og or anything like. he used to work as a corectional officer in fl :rofl: personally i think his whole gig is just a sham he stole his stage name "rick ross" from "freeway" rick ross.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> also i wouldnt look to far into rick ross fighting any dogs or being a og or anything like. he used to work as a corectional officer in fl :rofl: personally i think his whole gig is just a sham he stole his stage name "rick ross" from "freeway" rick ross.


The things you find out on this site...

From listening to his music you'd never guess that. Next you'll be telling me that not every rapper has murdered someone!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> i agree personally if i was rick ross i wouldnt feel right until i payed for the damges vet bills, gas to vet, and giving the family a new animal of their choosing or money that is equivalent of what they originally bought the dog for give or take a couple hundred. so all in all probably wouldnt exceed 3-4k. im sorry but in the end emotional damages arent work 10k. 1-2k tops for emtional damages
> 
> yes rick ross made a mistake he needs to be reprimanded appropriately i dont think it'd be to much to ask for him to take his dogs to an obedience class so he can learn how to handle his dogs as well as the rest of his "camp" who may or may not be at fault for letting the dog out theres probably atleast 10-20 people on rick ross's property at a time, he needs to learn how to handle his dogs and needs to properly kennel them so they cant escape, yes its a drop in the bucket im sure he can make 15 k in a matter of hours if not a day.
> 
> ...


You are right he was a corrections officer.:rofl: I think he is big time frontin'. Today I was watching music choice, it is just a channel that plays music and has artist facts. It says he has his face embedded in the bottom of his swimming pool.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Today I was watching music choice, it is just a channel that plays music and has artist facts. It says he has his face embedded in the bottom of his swimming pool.


lol i think alot of people wiz in the pool... you know how many people from his camp probably wizzed on his face if thats true? :rofl:


----------



## foundationblood (Jun 30, 2011)

I listen to Ross alot and I've never heard one rhyme about fighting pitbulls. Please post up the lyrics if you know which song he talks about him fighting pitbulls.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

How you gonna be a CO then "name" yourself after a drug dealer LOL.For the record the Real Freeway Rick Ross is also into dogs.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

foundationblood said:


> I listen to Ross alot and I've never heard one rhyme about fighting pitbulls. Please post up the lyrics if you know which song he talks about him fighting pitbulls.


Sure, I'll look it up.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I was thinking a chain spot in a mansion is kind of ghetto. However, what if it was a blinged out chain spot? Lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> How you gonna be a CO then "name" yourself after a drug dealer LOL.For the record the Real Freeway Rick Ross is also into dogs.


atleast some one knows who the real rick ross is.


----------



## foundationblood (Jun 30, 2011)

Didn't know that the real Ricky Ross was into dogs...bullies i assume since he is in Cali


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Rick Ross This is the Life



> 'Cuz we fight dogs call me Jeff George


RICK ROSS LYRICS - This Is The Life


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

foundationblood said:


> Didn't know that the real Ricky Ross was into dogs...bullies i assume since he is in Cali


he just got out like last year... he got pinched in the mid 80's re was founded in 90 so i dont think they were even a thought yet. but if im wrong lemme know.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

foundationblood said:


> Didn't know that the real Ricky Ross was into dogs...bullies i assume since he is in Cali


Cali doesn't have APBT's? LOL:hammer:


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Cali doesn't have APBT's? LOL:hammer:


naw we just got chihuahuas...


----------



## foundationblood (Jun 30, 2011)

Reason why I say bullies is because californiais big on that now so his nephews might have put him on who knows. And Ross (rapper) is an entertainer...so at the end of the day his rhymes are just entertainment.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

foundationblood said:


> Reason why I say bullies is because californiais big on that now so his nephews might have put him on who knows. And Ross (rapper) is an entertainer...so at the end of the day his rhymes are just entertainment.


Very true,very few mainstream rappers actually live what they rap about.Also in rap/hip-hop alot of lyrics contain metaphors so they also arent always speaking about themselves directly.Using the lyrics as a reference or simply because it sounds good.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ahh I know that.........  Just stating it though.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

anyways any news on how the law suits going?


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Lots of judgement going on here.. I don't find it hard to believe he was a correctional officer, all of these rappers are actors, they get paid money to do what they do and what the people wants to hear is that they were drug dealers/ex cons.. Very few make it without rapping about. The music is getting a bit away from that but also moving so far away from what it used to be..

As far as the dogs, he's probably not around enough to be with them anyway, most likely he pays people to take care of them. 

The owner suing is just his attempt to get rich quick, they will most likely just settle for some money well over vet bills..


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

why would a chain spot in a mansion be ghetto? 

The majority of the lyrics his and others are used metaphorically ... does not mean he is admitting to fighting dogs smh ....


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

So I can't make crack out of the recipe in the E 40 song. Dang, I was going to get rich with those lyrics.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

lol you could but no garuntees that it'll be what he says it is...


----------



## simonben1982 (Apr 20, 2012)

Rick Ross was a legend in a rapping industry. I have listened his most of the song and must say all song lyrics bring beautiful messages. I just don't understand why these rapper celebrities got stuck in the lawsuits, they should do something to save their reputation among public as these lawsuits and petitions goes against their popularity.
----------------
Best Rap Groups


----------

